# The Mirrorless Party



## pdirestajr (Nov 30, 2012)

This video is really funny.

http://youtu.be/LO7rxitFLZg


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2012)

;D ;D ;D ;D...LOL at Canon "M" try to focus ZZZZzzzzzzz. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kubelik (Nov 30, 2012)

+1. entertaining vid. laughed hard at Pentax creeping in the shadows at the end.


----------



## Photo Gazelle (Nov 30, 2012)

I really enjoyed that - thanks for sharing.
A great Friday funny to pass along...


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL that was funny


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------

